# Drain Cables Direct



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone buy from them?

I need a new 5/8 IC for one of our spartan 300s. They're like $120 cheaper than Spartan for 100'

Just curious to know if they're just cheap junk or worth buying...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

They make good cable, highly recommended. I got over a year out of my dcd 3/4 cable and my drum stays overloaded. (155' of 3/4 in a 1065) i usually do 4-6 sewers a day. (long hours and very few secondary lines). I am not a fan of their blades though. The 3" half blades and the 3.5" trap blades are OK, but duracable blades are much better. So in short great cable and so so blades. 

If you want inner core ask them about their aircraft wire inner core, it's stiffer than the opposing wire innercore(the opposing wire is just a flimsy noodle that flops in the center.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep. Good stuff. Get some.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used their cables for years with almost no issues. A 5/8 would last me at least a year. One of our guys would constantly kink his 5/8 so we switched him to 3/4. Had to meet him at a job once and he already had his machine in the basement. I started running the line and his BRAND NEW, never seen a drain before, cable snapped on the first 10' without hitting anything. Just a one in a million defect. But like COR said, their cutters could be better.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You get what you pay for. Spartan cable is far superior, IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Spartan has videos Youtube testing their cables against the competition. They omit the torque test against both DCD 5/8 and 3/4 cables. I suspect it's because the DCD performs better in that test.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Cable Direct uses a true music wire, which is a very good cable. Very acid resistant. I been dealing with them back when they only called themselves Service Spring Corp. Later on they opened up Drain Cables Direct, which is still part of SSC.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

We've been selling Drain Cables Direct cables at AJC for at least five years now. I move more of these 5/8 and 3/4 than I do Spartan cable. I have had great feed back from the majority of my customers and seldom any complaints. 

Another nice thing is that we have the these made with the "old" Spartan ends with the big pin holes. Guys are use to these. If a customer wants the new smaller hole then they will get SparShine.

Occasionally I will get a customer that says he doesn't like it, but overall it has become a great selling cable. Get one and give it a wing and see what you think. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I got the longest life out of a DCD cable of any cable I've used. That includes, Gorlitz, My-Tana, and Duracable. I've used General drum cables, but not long enough to give a comparison. That loading box that Duracable sends their cable in is nice, though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone know if they make their own sectional cable or is that just ridgid cable they're selling? If it is their own brand, does anyone have any experience with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I got this from them a couple of months ago but we haven't ordered any for stock. I haven't heard from anyone that has used them.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just don't understand the positive reviews of DCD. Maybe I should give them another shot. I've found them to become limber faster, and I've had cables snap and ends break off. Never had that happen with Spartan. Plus Spartan costs more and if I could get an equal cable from DCD for a lower price, I'd do it in a second. And you guys already know that I'm very critical of Spartan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not trying to go off topic, but....

I honestly don't care for a new cable. Nor do I like a soft cable. First three months suck at 3 a day average, then it seems great for four months, after that you say "Just let it last cause the break in sucks!" two months later you think "This thing is a noodle! My time is shot! I need a new cable!" Then you start hating the new cable....


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I run eel cable with spartan pin lock ends keeps its temper without going limp at least twice as long as dcd cable. cost more, never ran spartan cable


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plumberinlaw said:


> I run eel cable with spartan pin lock ends keeps its temper without going limp at least twice as long as dcd cable. cost more, never ran spartan cable


Is it the tricore cable?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is it the tricore cable?


No, straight cable no innercore


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I can get a couple of years out of Spartan 5/8" cable. I've still got my same 3/4" that I started my business with 3.5 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPP (Nov 13, 2014)

We've been using DCD cables for years also dating back to the Service Spring days. 3/4"-150' with plastic inner core and I have no complaints. I did notice their 3/8" cables were rather difficult to use in some 1 1/2"-2" lines. DCD 3/8" cables are larger in diameter compared to Duracable. If somebody out there does like DCD 3/8"x75' cables I have two new in the box that are past their return date and I'd make a good deal on them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone know if they make their own sectional cable or is that just ridgid cable they're selling? If it is their own brand, does anyone have any experience with it.


Their sectional is made by them. It is a true music wire as well.


----------

